# Game Thread: Bucks at Mavericks 10/19/06



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm too lazy to do anything special but there wasn't a game thread yet and pre-game starts in fifteen minutes.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

35 minutes bud


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

looks like Devean, Dirk and Devin are playing tonight


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

beautiful!!! Good ball movement.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

yea, anyone still talkin about worrying? didnt think so...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

OT: Maybe we should have kept Josh Powell? He's doing great in the Pacers.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dude. Yeah. He's going to be 2-time MVP. Tied with Pavel Podkolzin.

And uh, about the actual game:

- Great game for Buck, he'll be a solid addition to our roster
- Devean REALLY impressed me, he has a terrific touch from the outside and he can bang down low, good on defense as well, plays the passing lanes well
- Devin's outside shot wasn't improved at all frankly, and he seemed a bit slower than I remembered hihm, but he had some pretty passes and had a solid game offensively without the jumpshot
- Anthony Johnson, didn't take many shots, textbook pass-first PG with good jumpshot when he needs it, great on D
- Mbenga just had an off night, I really like his aggresiveness though
- Josh Howard...Wow.
- Dirk Nowitzki's PPG will go down this year but only because his assist #s will be up and others will be taking the load off of him. Glad with what I saw here
- Seriously. Croshere's form reminds me of Shaq's. Is it too late to sign KVH?
- Ebi > Barea
- Am I the only one reminded of 










every time I see freckle-faced Chuck Cooperstein?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Lakers and Clippers on TNT btw.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Dude. Yeah. He's going to be 2-time MVP. Tied with Pavel Podkolzin.


ummh someone is in a bad mood.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Just four points for the Bucks in the third quarter ? :krazy:


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

yea our defense was that crazy alot of steals and blocked shots during the 3rd


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wasn't Saint Baller going to make the preseason game threads?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I didn't see much but :

- AJ running the point - looked like he belonged out there.
- Devin is still searching for that elusive jumper.
- Yes, Cooperstein does look like the MAD guy.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> - Great game for Buck, he'll be a solid addition to our roster
> - Devean REALLY impressed me, he has a terrific touch from the outside and he can bang down low, good on defense as well, plays the passing lanes well
> - Devin's outside shot wasn't improved at all frankly, and he seemed a bit slower than I remembered hihm, but he had some pretty passes and had a solid game offensively without the jumpshot
> - Anthony Johnson, didn't take many shots, textbook pass-first PG with good jumpshot when he needs it, great on D
> ...


Wow... my assessment of the game was almost identical to that of yours.

- I really hope Ebi locks up the final spot. Barea has good speed, but he turns the ball over WAY too much. In some plays, it seems like he lost track of the ball..... His TO number is definitely more than what NBA.com is showing. Maybe his bad pass/placement ends up becoming another player's TO? :whoknows: Love Ebi for his athleticism and hustle.
- Dirk's ppg will definitely be down this season because his passing has improved a great deal. We were all expecting that because passing is probably one of the last things he needed to improve on. I think Dirk only registered 4 assists, but that's because our #5's weren't finishing the plays. I think I saw at least 10 good assist plays from Dirk.
- Mbenga and Diop were both taking a ton of shots, at least WAY more than normal. This also confirms the fact that AJ wants the centers to get involved more offensively. Remember Damp and Diop working out with the guards before trainging camp started? :clap: 
- I think Devin's shots are better, at least he looks more comfortable with them. There is no doubt he's better at slashing, but he no longer looks like he's praying after taking a long jumper. This is the first preseason game for him, and I like what I saw.
- Cro........ ummmmm..... maybe Ebi makes a good backup PF for Dirk?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Also want to add:

Who said Dallas can't play D? :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> - I think Devin's shots are better... he no longer looks like he's praying after taking a long jumper.


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Nowitzki returns; Mavericks Down Bucks*
Dallas 88, Milwaukee 71
Posted Oct 20 2006 9:01AM

DALLAS, Oct. 19 (Ticker) -- The Dallas Mavericks got Dirk Nowitzki back in their lineup, and just like that, all is well.

Nowitzki scored eight points in his first preseason game and Greg Buckner added 19 as the Mavericks posted an 88-71 victory over the Milwaukee Bucks.

Nowitzki, an All-NBA First Team selection the last two seasons, hadn't played in any previous preseason games because Dallas coach Avery Johnson didn't want to overtax his superstar. The German big man made 3-of-7 shots and added nine rebounds in 22 minutes.

Buckner shot 6-of-9 from the field and Josh Howard added 15 points and eight rebounds. Prior to the game, Howard agreed to a four-year, $40 million contract extension with Dallas through the 2010-11 season.

The Mavericks shot 42 percent (32-of-77) and held the Bucks to four third-quarter points on the way to their first preseason win in five tries.

*Michael Redd led Milwaukee with 14 points but was just 3-of-11 from the field. He was the only Buck to score in double-digits.*

Milwaukee shot 34 percent (26-of-77) and played without *center Andrew Bogut, who suffered a leg sprain on October 7 and is expected to miss six to eight weeks*. 

http://www.nba.com/games/20061019/MILDAL/recap.html


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

It's funny how the entire team just looks more confident with the big German on the floor.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> It's funny how the entire team just looks more confident with the big German on the floor.


It probably has a lot to do with the fact that they all drive German cars? LOL...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Wow... my assessment of the game was almost identical to that of yours.
> 
> - Cro........ ummmmm..... maybe Ebi makes a good backup PF for Dirk?


yea, i kinda knew this was gonna happen, he cant shoot in nba live 06 either =x


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Tersk said:


> Wasn't Saint Baller going to make the preseason game threads?


 No, I was going to make it for that one game...


----------

